# Got my First Turkey



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

I must say after hunting deer for 25 years I never thought it could get better than that.

But this morning I got my first Turkey. The first year Turkey hunting. I tell ya I'm hooked.

To my surprise he came right in to my tom decoy after a few light calls, leaving the hen he was following.
I thought he was going to behide me but I guess he wanted a piece of the decoy. So he slowly came out in front of me at 15 yards I put the Rocket Sidewinder right into him. He ran about 30 yards and he was done.

Well I'm off to the Taxidermist to get him in a full strut mount


25 1/2 lbs.
11 1/4 beard
1 1/2 spurs


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

Another..


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Outstanding Hooks!!!!!

probally the best bird posted this year!

Awesome job!!!


----------



## quick406 (Aug 1, 2007)

Very Nice jay, that is AWESOME! :yikes::yikes::yikes:
Good job!! did you end up finding a popup blind?


----------



## quick406 (Aug 1, 2007)

P.S. those homebrews come in handy in the woods when you need them don't they Great pictures!!!


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

very nice!!!! Glad to see you went with the bow to! Great job again!


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

Sweet Bird , that is big ole tom !!!Congrats Jay !!!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Congrats.....love the spurs.......Mack


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Very nice bird, congrats!


----------



## duckboy123 (Jul 3, 2005)

Very nice bird!! Great pics!! 
Congrats!


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

harrisonhunter said:


> I must say after hunting deer for 25 years I never thought it could get better than that.
> 
> Yup!, that's what I said about 10yrs. ago....I still deer hunt but, don't get the rush I do with turkey hunting!......Congrats! on a fine bird!....another one hooked!


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Man that is a monster. Good job on your 1st its gonna be hard to top that one congrats


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

Congrats very nice bird , you will be out every yr now...


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

Dont forget to get it measured to Jay , its a CBM entry for sure .


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

Congrats,very nice bird.
You will love it,mounted.I had one done.(its in my gallery)


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks guys. I'm still grining from ear to ear.

Frank, I called the CBM measure for Troy and West Bloomfield today to see if I could get him scored. All I got was a answering machine. I ended dropping him of to Jim for a full mount.

Hopefully they can score it after it is done.

I should have took a bit more time with the tape measure. I might have got a bit more out of him.

My 3 year old is still talking about it.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Fantastic hh. Beautiful bird and even prettier daughter. I know you're proud of both.  Awesome that you did it with a bow too. Doesn't get any sweeter !!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Great bird, and a great trophy with the bow....congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Well done, look's like your hooked now!


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

Got him scored by CBM today.


11 6/16" Beard
1 8/16" Left Spur
1 7/16" Right Spur

14 5/16" Typical with a bow 



I'm already for next year


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

harrisonhunter said:


> Got him scored by CBM today.
> 
> 
> 11 6/16" Beard
> ...


Heck, why wait until next year...hunt this fall and go for two with the bow in one year! :coolgleam


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

harrisonhunter said:


> Got him scored by CBM today.
> 
> 
> 11 6/16" Beard
> ...


Congratulations on not only your first bird, but a true trophy as well!

I just looked at the 7th edition of CBM's MI Big Game Records Book, which covers entries through 2004. Through 2004 there were only five bow kills in state history which scored higher than your bird.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

November Sunrise said:


> Congratulations on not only your first bird, but a true trophy as well!
> 
> I just looked at the 7th edition of CBM's MI Big Game Records Book, which covers entries through 2004. Through 2004 there were only five bow kills in state history which scored higher than your bird.




Thats very impressive figures NS, too bad P&Y doesn't have a turkey category, hh's bird would no doubt place there too.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

WOW! Your first bird............and you took it with a bow!

OUTSTANDING!


----------



## mp76us (Apr 30, 2008)

Awesome bow kill. I'll be trying for my 1st ever with a bow starting the 5th. Anyone got any opinions on broadheads. I use both Spitfires and Aftershock brands for deer but do I need something special for turkeys?


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

I ended using the same broadheads I use for deer hunting.

Rocket Sidewinder mechanicals. The way I have been reading placement is everything. Like anything. You put it in the vitals and down it going. 

I'm sure the one's you have will be fine.

I used ACK's thread on Broadhead placement thread. By the way Thanks for all the helpful posts.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=228905

This gave me a great reference on where to shoot.

Good luck


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrat's on your awesome trophy. With a bow to boot!


----------



## deathfromabove (Mar 2, 2005)

Holy crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is a once in a lifetime bird especially with bow....

You will be top for Oakland county archery........And will prolly be Largest in the state for archery this year typical.......

Congrats:coolgleam


----------



## Mark-n-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Congradulations. Great bird. Especially with a bow. WHAT A RUSH! 
Mark


----------



## BowHuntingFool (May 15, 2007)

Congrats on a great bird!!!!!


----------

